# Your throw pillows...



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

...are my nest!

_"Nope. Nothing going on here. Nothing at all."_










_"What was that noise?"_










_"OMG it's the paparazzi! Again!"_










_"I didn't say you could take my picture!"_










_"I have no idea what you're talking about. I never attacked anyone. I wasn't even out of my cage that night, let alone on the sofa!"_


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol too cute!


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Love the pics your bird is gorgeous....and i love the captions they go great with each pic


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha o goodness!!! Trying really hard not to fall over laughing!!!


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

that is absolutely adorable!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, Roo looks absolutely mischievous in those pics!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo IS a little ball of mischief.  I knew something was up when she stopped trying to jump on my hands while I was typing. Looked up behind me and sure enough...nesty bird.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Cute little Roo.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

hehe so cute Roo is such a pretty girl


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha. I love her facial expressions. She's such a doll.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha aww bless her


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo says thank you very much. (It's possible her ego is getting a bit large. )


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

aww cute!!!!!!!


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

Roo is too cute. I love the pictures!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those pictures of Roo are adorable I enjoyed then all.


----------

